# Mildred's Photo Thread



## hanhan27

I am a teensy bit tired of posting new threads every time I get cute pictures of Milly, so I'm just going to do post them on here. That way, her fans can "follow" her, hehe.

Milly's about 12 weeks now. These picture are all from today.


----------



## hanhan27

I hate that you can only put 3 pictures in each post.


----------



## Lilysmommy

She's adorable!  

If you upload the pictures to a photo site instead, like photobucket, you can use the IMG links provided and post as many pictures as you want on each post.


----------



## DexterTheHog

hahahaha omg the last one in the first post
so cuuuuute 
I'm a fan


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aww Mildred looks like a sweetie!


----------



## PJM

What a cutie! I love picture #3!!


----------



## hanhan27

I've started using photobucket to resize them, so I should be able to figure out how to use the links instead lol.

Thanks guys! I have so much fun doing photo shoots with her. :lol: She doesn't even blink when the camera goes off. She's a diva


----------



## hanhan27

Milly and I did a photo shoot last night.  She had her first mealworm and anointed on it! She spit the first one out, but ate the second one, so maybe I've finally found a treat other than banana that she likes. Got a picture of her anointing, too, hehe.


----------



## shetland

I am really enjoying the photo thread of Millie. She is just adorable. I especially like the photo of her in the tube looking back with only one eye showing. So cute!


----------



## hanhan27

shetland said:


> I am really enjoying the photo thread of Millie. She is just adorable. I especially like the photo of her in the tube looking back with only one eye showing. So cute!


Thank you, Shetland! I really like that picture, too.  Here's some more pictures for your enjoyment!









I accidentally woke her up and she was like, "Sigh. What now?"









It seriously looks like she's saying, "It wasn't me..."









I have a name for this face: The Chubby Bunny Face.


----------



## Rosalia

lol cute en funny pictures


----------



## hanhan27

Thank you, Rosalia.  I have a lot of fun taking pictures of my hedgie and I like sharing them with HHC.


----------



## DexterTheHog

hanhan27 said:


> Thank you, Rosalia.  I have a lot of fun taking pictures of my hedgie and I like sharing them with HHC.


We like seeing them! I love the sleeping pic


----------



## hanhan27

I tried to post new pictures of Milly - I put them all on photobucket and resized them to about 400x500 pixels, and they are ALL showing up huge! So huge that you can only see about 1/4 of each picture. I went back to look at the size of the other ones I've posted, and they are the same. I resized one picture to like 100x200 pixels and it was still gigantic! What's going on?


----------



## hanhan27

Anyone?


----------



## hanhan27

I think I figured it out...









This is Milly eating... she is very lazy sometimes. :roll:









Peek a booooo!









"If I can't see youuuuu, you can't see meeee..."









"Oh haaai, I was just hanging out..."









I think she was getting tired of picture time lol.









Haha, she cracks me up.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Hahahahahaha that pic of her eating is TOO CUTE! All she needs is a couch and a TV tray and she'll be set :lol:


----------



## PJM

Oh I just LOVE the one through the tube with the striped fabric!! That's my favorite! Such good pictures!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awwwww, so cute!!!

And about the photobucket thing--sometimes I have that problem too! I'll resize it but it still shows up big :? so I just started resizing it before I upload it...


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Dangling hedgehog legs are the cutest thing ever. Great pics of Millie


----------



## hanhan27

You know it's been too long since you posted pictures of your hedgie when you have to use the search bar to find her photo thread :roll: 

So without further ado, here are some adorable pictures of Milly trying to sleep on my arm while I interrupt her with picture-taking-time.


----------



## PJM

Little cutie!!


----------



## shetland

Oh!!!!!!!!!!! She is peeking out!!!!!!!!!! Sweet!


----------



## hanhan27

Lol! I hate that my phone takes such low-quality pictures, but she still looks adorable in them and that's what really counts :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Last night, Milly got a foot bath and then we clipped her nails. She was such a good girl, and got lots of cuddles and mealworms!

Her spoiled little butt will be getting a brand new liner from Nikki soon. My mom told me about some fleece at JoAnn's and I had to go pick it up. I'll be sending it out to Nikki on Monday and I can tell Milly is pretty excited about having a new liner she can dive under. :lol:

Here's Milly cuddling with her towel after her foot bath










Being a cutie pants and insisting that I put my hand on her back










I picked her up to put her back in her cage, and she decided she was going to rest on my arm for a bit










New fleece!


----------



## PJM

I love post-bath cuddly hedgies!

And your fleece is just precious!


----------



## hanhan27

Thanks PJ! 

Normally she gets kind of hyper after baths and I can barely hold her, so this was a nice change!


----------



## hanhan27

I don't have many good pictures of Milly to post. My camera phone is pretty low-quality and my actual camera has been on the fritz lately. 

Milly turned 5 months on the 3rd. We have been struggling with weight and quill loss for the past month or so. She doesn't have mites, fungi or a bacterial infection, and my vet and I have concluded that she must be quilling. He told me that he has one hedgie patient who is about a year and a half old and loses quills every day. This hedgehog apparently has a healthy quill coat, he just loses his quills on a regular basis. I have read here at HHC about several different hedgehogs who are regular quill-droppers. Who knows? As long as she is healthy and happy and is re-growing the quills, I'm going to try to stop stressing over it.

I started mixing Royal Canin Kitten food into her food mix a week and a half ago, and she LOVES it, but I haven't seen any weight gain yet. She was at about 375g in July, and has been hanging around 350g for the past 2 weeks or so. She was around 345g one time. She's getting 10 mealies a night. At this point, I am not comfortable with her body shape (she most definitely is NOT a ( ) or || shaped hog right now  ) so I'm going to keep fiddling with her diet until I can get her at a better body shape and then figure out what I need to do to help her maintain a healthy weight. 

Anywho, she is getting more and more used to being handled and she seems to actually enjoy cuddling with me. She's still iffy with my fiance, but he hasn't shown a whole lot of interest in her either so that's OK. She still hates when I touch her sides or belly, and her hatred of baths grows exponentially after each one. :roll: 

Here's a picture that shows how much she's grown


----------



## PJM

My Zoey's always left me quills.

Very sweet picture, all snuggled up to you.


----------



## hanhan27

I got my dumb camera to work for a while and got some really cute pictures of Milly. 










In this one, you can really see how skinny she is. 









This is what I like to call a "Milly Burrito"









She was really cranky when I took this one because she wanted to get down









"What's under here??"


















"Is that you I smell??"









"What's that noise!"









"You is CHOKING ME! Release meee!"









Those are the best ones. Blurry, but oh well. Maybe I will buy myself a camera for Christmas...


----------



## hanhan27

No one luffs Mildred?


----------



## ReginasMommy

AAAAH NO DON'T BE SAD!!!

I remember looking at those pics when you posted them and being like "LOL so cute!" but then I forgot to comment... Milly is adorable!!! I love the "Is that you I smell?" pic! Please, I want some more pics!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I LOVE MILLYYY
DON'T STOP POSTING PICTURES

I read your thread, even if I don't reply! (If you haven't noticed, I don't comment much on HHC these days :? )

please keep the pictures and stories coming <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: Don't worry you guys, I will. I can tell by the views that people like Mildred, but I *do* like to pass on compliments to her.  

Shae, I have noticed! You and MissC have been kind of absent lately and I miss you guys!

I love HHC. And I love that I have a few HHC members on my facebook page now! It's so nice now knowing that I'm not the only hedgehog nut on my FB


----------



## cylaura

Somehow I missed those pictures too!! They are all SO cute! I really like the one of her in the burrito. Adorable. :lol: 

I saw you asked this a while ago, but: Liam (even before his mite treatment) has always dropped a few quills from time to time. He's always growing more, though, so I guess that means he's fine? Maybe he's just a lifelong quiller. :lol: He had his last Rev dose on Monday, so I can't quite tell if he's back to normal yet.

I've been kind of lax about posting too. It's so funny, though, just last night I was thinking about HHC and wondering "what are hanhan and Milly up to these days?" I guess the boards read my mind!


----------



## Emaline

I wish my hedgie was as cuddley as your Millie. She's quite beautiful. Keep posting.


----------



## hanhan27

cylaura said:


> Somehow I missed those pictures too!! They are all SO cute! I really like the one of her in the burrito. Adorable. :lol:
> 
> I saw you asked this a while ago, but: Liam (even before his mite treatment) has always dropped a few quills from time to time. He's always growing more, though, so I guess that means he's fine? Maybe he's just a lifelong quiller. :lol: He had his last Rev dose on Monday, so I can't quite tell if he's back to normal yet.
> 
> I've been kind of lax about posting too. It's so funny, though, just last night I was thinking about HHC and wondering "what are hanhan and Milly up to these days?" I guess the boards read my mind!


Milly loves to be all squished and hidden when she is sleeping, but once in a while she pokes her head out to say hi. :lol:

Sometimes I dont post for a week and then I feel the need to reply to everything for a week lol. I look at a LOT of the threads, but dont reply to most of them.



Emaline said:


> I wish my hedgie was as cuddley as your Millie. She's quite beautiful. Keep posting.


Milly is almost 6 months old... She is an explorer and a cuddler, but mostly she just puts up with me :roll: We spend a lot of time cuddling during the day on the days that I have to work 3rd shift so she is used to being woken up and going right back to sleep. She used to be petrified of me, so hopefully your little one will start trusting you more, too.


----------



## PJM

How did I miss those pictures!?
I love the Milly burrito!! MMmmmm..... :lol: 
And the smelling picture. Such a little cutie!!


----------



## hanhan27

Warning: Extremely cute story below. May cause excessive squees!

Yesterday, Milly and I went to a friends house so they could meet her. She had to ride in the dreaded cat carrier, in the dreaded car, for a total of 40 minutes. She was a trooper with my friends. She didn't ball up, she only huffed once or twice and her quills were almost always flat. She even let each of them pet her a couple times. Then she got cranky. Very very cranky. We were fighting all night afterward lol.

Welp, I took her out for mealies and snuggles a little bit ago and apparently she decided to forgive me. After worm-time, I was lying on my back with her on my stomach, and I had been petting her forehead/visor/reverse mohawk. When I felt her relax, I just rested my hand over her back so she could nap. She slept for a bit, and then she started moving around. I thought she was going to curl up under my hand or attempt to burrow under her fleece, but... she was ever so slowly crawling toward my head. She got close enough to my chin/neck area that I couldn't even see her face :lol: She proceeded to smoosh her head under my chin, stretch her front paws out, and go to sleep.

It was so precious. I was extremely uncomfortable because I didn't want to relax my head and suffocate her, so I had to **** it up at an odd angle, but omg. I about died from the amount of cuteness. I could feel her damp little nose on my neck and her breath and after she got comfy, she let out this super content sigh.  All the while I had one hand resting on her back. I think one of my favorite things about cuddling with her is when she finally realizes, "Oh! This is just Mom. I can relax now" and then her body relaxes and kind of sags. It's so stinkin cute.

I got one blurry, dark picture of her chin snuggles with my phone... you can kind of see my chin in the picture haha. Just wanted to share our cute story.


----------



## PJM

That was so..precious! What an amazing memory. I'm so glad you shared, I could just picture it. Such a sweet, happy, comfy baby.


----------



## cylaura

AWWWWWWWWWWW!    

Seriously, that is so cute. I think I would about die of cuteness if I had a napping hedgie under my chin, snuggled up next to me. It's so wonderful that she's so calm with you. Liam hasn't slept out in the open at all since he was a baby - but I'll take my hedgie cuddles any way I can get them, even if they're wrapped in a blanket! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Thanks guys! I knew my HHC friends would get a good smile out of it!

CY, is Liam comfortable with you resting your hand on his back? Milly is much happier sleeping without her fleece over her when I lay my hand on her back.


----------



## layleyy

Mildred is beautiful!!! I bet you're so proud.


----------



## hanhan27

Oh, I am. She has come so far since I brought her home and I love her to pieces.


----------



## cylaura

hanhan27 said:


> CY, is Liam comfortable with you resting your hand on his back? Milly is much happier sleeping without her fleece over her when I lay my hand on her back.


Unfortunately, not really. He's happy to sleep near me or on me, just as long as he's wedged in tight someplace (like behind my back, which is not exactly comfortable for me :lol: ) or if he's snuggled in a fleece blanket. He's also become much more of an explorer as he's gotten older, and usually spends most of our time together running around, driving me crazy by either walking right up the the edge of things or making a beeline for underneath my couch. I really need to get on hedgie-proofing a room or something. :roll:


----------



## Rainy

Awe....looks like Milly is giving you a hug. <3 Cute!


----------



## Rainy

cylaura said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CY, is Liam comfortable with you resting your hand on his back? Milly is much happier sleeping without her fleece over her when I lay my hand on her back.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not really. He's happy to sleep near me or on me, just as long as he's wedged in tight someplace (like behind my back, which is not exactly comfortable for me :lol: ) or if he's snuggled in a fleece blanket. He's also become much more of an explorer as he's gotten older, and usually spends most of our time together running around, driving me crazy by either walking right up the the edge of things or making a beeline for underneath my couch. I really need to get on hedgie-proofing a room or something. :roll:
Click to expand...

Awe. Harvey is the same way. I kind of slump down on the couch so Harvey doesn't get mushed behind me. So, instead he tries to wedge himself behind my neck, ends up climbing up my hair and spends about a minute tucking his butt in as far as he can. :roll: "I'll cuddle, just don't let any light touch me."


----------



## hanhan27

cylaura said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CY, is Liam comfortable with you resting your hand on his back? Milly is much happier sleeping without her fleece over her when I lay my hand on her back.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not really. He's happy to sleep near me or on me, just as long as he's wedged in tight someplace (like behind my back, which is not exactly comfortable for me :lol: ) or if he's snuggled in a fleece blanket. He's also become much more of an explorer as he's gotten older, and usually spends most of our time together running around, driving me crazy by either walking right up the the edge of things or making a beeline for underneath my couch. I really need to get on hedgie-proofing a room or something. :roll:
Click to expand...

Haha, Milly does the "Oh, you're looking away for 1.3 seconds? Edge of the bed, here I commme!" when she wants to explore. :roll: She also likes to cram herself in border-line ridiculously small places. She is way too big for her small igloo, but insists on sleeping "in" it (shh, don't tell her that her bum hangs out! It's too cute  ) rather than in her nice, medium sized one that's stuffed with her snuggle bag and fleece strips. *Sigh* Hedgies are really odd sometimes.



Rainy said:


> Awe. Harvey is the same way. I kind of slump down on the couch so Harvey doesn't get mushed behind me. So, instead he tries to wedge himself behind my neck, ends up climbing up my hair and spends about a minute tucking his butt in as far as he can. :roll: "I'll cuddle, just don't let any light touch me."


 :lol: "I can't see you, so you can't see me." I love it when they just keep nosing around trying to get farther into a hiding spot when they are obviously larger than the hiding spot and will have some part of their body poking out.

Harvey sounds really funny.


----------



## Lilysmommy

That's such a cute story!! I just love it when they're content to have your hand be on them. <3 Lily will let me rest my hand on her these days during cuddle time while she sleeps, but she still has to have fleece over her in order to actually settle down. And then I get huffed at if my fingers so much as twitch. :roll: :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Milly and I ordered a new liner from Nikki and it came in the mail yesterday! It's so pretty and well made, and I'm sure Milly loves it just as much as I do!  

I also got Milly one of those frog head things that are meant to attach to ferret tunnels. It's along the lines of the ele-fun. When I took it out of the packaging I was a little disappointed because there are 2 holes on the side of the frogs head in addition to the "mouth hole" lol, but I got a piece of fleece and wrapped it around the inside so the 2 holes on the side are covered. I had to coax Milly into going inside, but after she went in, she didn't want to come out! :lol: She almost looked like she was yelling at me in one of the pictures I got, like "Moooom, lemme alone! This is my froggy, not yours, now go away and let me sleep!"


----------



## hanhan27

Yesterday, Milly met my friend Josiah, who had been dying to meet her! He has a really nice camera and brought it with to take pictures. Mildred was a really good girl, and even let Josiah hold her and touch her. She barely huffed at all and her quills were down almost the whole time. I'm extremely proud of her, and happy that she finally met someone who wasn't afraid to hold her! It was a great experience for both of them.

Josiah took ~100 pictures and said he will put them on facebook for me. When he does, I will put the best ones here.


----------



## hanhan27

Pictures from our play date with Josiah!!

"I'z not so sure about you..."









"I'm going to pretend that I'm scared and half ball up. Ok? Ok."









"Never mind, I'm not scared, let me DOWNN"









"Now what do I do?"









"I'z explorin, you go away now."









"Sighhh... I suppose we could be friendz."









"But I'm still too cool for you!!"


----------



## Lilysmommy

Cute!! That's great that she made a new friend and that she was willing to be nice to that new friend! :lol: Lily gets a bit huffy with people other than me, just because she doesn't usually see other people than me, but the last new people she met, she seemed to quite like them. It was the women who run Wildside though, so she could probably tell they love animals!


----------



## PJM

Such good pictures. Mildred really is a cutie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Her color really pops next to the green, very beautiful  Love the pictures, they are too adorable


----------



## hanhan27

Lilysmommy said:


> Cute!! That's great that she made a new friend and that she was willing to be nice to that new friend! :lol: Lily gets a bit huffy with people other than me, just because she doesn't usually see other people than me, but the last new people she met, she seemed to quite like them. It was the women who run Wildside though, so she could probably tell they love animals!


Milly is the same way with new people... but I think Josiah was the first person she has met that wasn't even a little bit nervous about touching her. Even I was a little intimidated by her quills for the first 2 weeks or so that I had her. I think his, "I don't care if you have quills, you're cute and I want to touch you" attitude really helps! It was wonderful to see her interacting with someone other than me or my fiance. 



PJM said:


> Such good pictures. Mildred really is a cutie!


She is.  She has such a personality, it cracks me up!



Hedgieonboard said:


> Her color really pops next to the green, very beautiful  Love the pictures, they are too adorable


I completely agree! When he put the pictures on facebook, I was like, "Ohhh my! Look at her pretty quills!!" My room is mostly green so it's good that it's flattering for Milly


----------



## Rainy

Oh, I love your captions for all of her pictures. They're perfect!! Those are great pictures and Milly is as photogenic as ever.  

Little story from today....Harvey is fairly tolerant of new people. We needed our internet repaired and the guy came today. I think he spent 15 minutes installing a new router and almost 30 playing with Harvey. He fed Harvey worms, so it was all good. 

Hedgie proverb: The provider of worms is always a friend.


----------



## Nancy

She is so adorable. I too love your captions. Can't wait to see more on Facebook... even though I rarely go on there, I will make an exception. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: what a cute Harvey story! Rule of thumb: Worm-bearers = good people.  

Thank you Nancy! Are we friends on Facebook? If anyone would like to add me, just share your link here or via PM!!


----------



## ReginasMommy

EEEE she's so cute! And I agree, the captions are perfect!


----------



## hanhan27

Thank you! It's so obvious what she's thinking half the time that it's really Mildred who writes the captions 

Anywho, my fiance recently lost his job and has moved in with some friends. Milly and I were living with him, but now we are back at my mom's house. It's upsetting that I won't see my fiance as much as I did before, but being at my mom's is better for Milly and I at this point. My mom keeps her house cool (around 65* on an average day - we are both ALWAYS warm haha) so I bought a nifty space heater at Fleet Farm for $75. It has a built in thermostat and a tip-guard thing that shuts the heater off if it falls over. So, we've been using that to heat my room to about 71 or 72*, and then Milly's 2 150W CHEs heat her cage to about 75*. She seems happy  She's wheeling like crazy, eating about 60 kibble a night, and has FINALLY stopped liner diving. For now at least!

I got a wonderful new liner from Nikki and want to show it off  I'll throw in some pictures of Milly's cage, and a couple pictures of Milly herself that I took today (of course, hahaa)





































She decided to try to eat a plant on the kitchen counter. She almost choked and she scared me half to death!









"Nom nom, despite the fact that I almost choked, that plant tasted good!"









"What's that in your hand? Is it a mealworm? Is it? No? Is it a pony? *Investigates*"


----------



## shetland

Milly is an adorable riot!!! I love her monkey liner. Curious George and Curious Milly!!!!!!!!!! She is the prankster of Hedgehog Central!!


----------



## shetland

Milly is an adorable riot!!! I love her monkey liner. Curious George and Curious Milly!!!!!!!!!! She is the prankster of Hedgehog Central!!


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: Thanks Shetland! She is a hoot. You should have seen her yesterday, begging for mealworms! She was standing on her hind legs and everything :roll: :lol:


----------



## PJM

Aahhhhhh! It's the headless hedgie!!

:lol: I love the pictures. The liner is adorable. And that's a great, unique camera view.


----------



## hanhan27

After approximately a month of being on Royal Canin Babycat and getting more mealworms a day, Milly's weight has FINALLY gone up to 370g! Her sides still look a little sunk in, but she went from 340 to 370g so I am a happy mama today. I think I'm going to start putting a little less of the Babycat in her food mix and see if she keeps the weight on.

On another note, I've noticed that her nose looks awfully moist. It's not runny or anything, but she is licking it more than usual. (Probably once every 10 minutes or so) I'm wondering if this could be because we moved her back to my mom's house? I don't know how long it takes for a hedgie's nose to "get used to" a newer environment, but I don't think it should take 3 weeks... Anyone have experience with this?

Also, I know this might sound like a dumb question, but I just want to double check - does running a space heater lower the humidity levels in a room?

And because I know we all love pictures, here you go. I caught Milly doing this the other day -


----------



## ThePliny

Oh Milly, you are so ridiculous! What a little goofball :lol:


----------



## PJM

:lol: I don't know about the humidity - but I DO know funny!


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: I was quietly snorting and crying from laughing so hard after I took the picture, and she kept eating and giving me the "What are YOU looking at??" face. I think her snubbing my laughter made it that much funnier.

She really is goofy. I catch her doing the strangest things...


----------



## shetland

She is simply resourceful in time management. A foot bath while eating is saving time! I love her antics!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: Silly girl!

That's fantastic to hear that she's put weight on!  I'm still struggling with Lily and starting to think about taking her back to the vet as soon as I can afford it.

I'm not sure on the nose question, but yes, a space heater does suck the moisture out of the air, lowering the humidity. If you're using one, you'll probably want to set up a humidifier in the room as well. I run a space heater in my room in the winter to help keep Lily's cage warm enough, and if I don't run a humidifier as well, I wake up with very dry eyes and sometimes get bloody noses from my nose being too dry. The humidity will help Millie too, since dry air would make her skin drier and itchier.


----------



## hanhan27

Thanks Kelsey! I love it when ya'll let me use you as a sounding board  

Milly update!

Negative: Her nose is still extra moist, but she isn't sneezing and her breathing sounds normal. I might make a thread about it soon and see if I should be concerned/take her to the vet as a just-in-case measure. 

Positive: On Thursday - for the first time ever - I was able to pick Milly up out of her cage without getting stabbed to death and huffed into guilt. I've been working on this since I brought her home in May, going extra slow (saying her name a few times as I approach the cage, gently moving her igloo, saying her name a few more times, moving her fleece, laying my hand on the floor of the cage for a few seconds so she has a chance to smell my hand and realize it's just me) and being super patient and rewarding with mealies on days that she huffs less/puts her quills down quickly. And I think we have FINALLY made it to the point where she associates coming out of her cage with positive things. Woooohoo!!   

We had a great cuddle session that night, too. She was kind of sitting in my hand, leaning against my chest and it was the most precious thing. She likes to rest her head on my boob :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

So I've been wanting to get a camera for the longest time now, because I've been relying on my crappy cell phone camera and my mom's sub-par digital camera for picture taking... I figured I would buy myself one after Christmas, right?

Well, this past week my iTunes FORCED me to update to the new Operating System and since then, I have had nothing but issues with my iTunes and iPod Touch 3rd generation. I can't even sync my music. It gets half way through the sync and crashes. I've been awfully upset... but today, my friend gave me a $40 gift card for Best Buy for a combination birthday/Christmas present and I decided to use that and the money I had in my savings account to get the iPod Touch 4th generation. Which has a 5 megapixel camera.  So yay for getting a new iPod AND a digital camera for $300!

All of that would be even better if my iTunes were working, but it's not. It's making me cranky. I just want my stupid music to sync! *Sigh*

Milly says hi. We are going to skype with her godmother tonight. :lol:


----------



## GoldenEyes

Officially a Milly fan, she's adorable


----------



## hanhan27

Aww thank you! She is easy to love.


----------



## shetland

Ahhhhh She looks so content and peaceful. She is so sweet.


----------



## hanhan27

Thanks Shetland. Milly likes your compliments  

Pictures from tonight. We were cuddling and she was so stinkin' cute that I had to get a couple pictures. I took a couple with her on her blankie on the stove because I wanted pictures that weren't just of her face. I was NOT cooking my hedgie lol

She looks like a baby in the 1st picture!! She is up to 390 grams now and has pretty much leveled off, but she is a dainty hog.


----------



## Arquan

<3 your pictures! She's so adorable!


----------



## hanhan27

She is. I passed the message on and I swear I saw her head get a little bigger. :lol:


----------



## PJM

Awwwe! I just love the last picture of her. She's such a little cutie.


----------



## shetland

She gets more beautiful every day!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

She's adorable, I love the new pics


----------



## hanhan27

Aww, y'all are so sweet. It makes me happy to know that she makes other people happy, too! This is as close as I will ever get to showing off pictures of my "child" and I have so much fun doing it.


----------



## hanhan27

Apparently Milly had a pretty aggressive night on her wheel last night. She was covered from chin to toe in poo and she smelled absolutely awful. Soo, I cleaned her wheel & cage and we had bath time. I took some super cute pictures 

"Oh noo, we are in the bathroom and I hear water running... Please, I don't want a bath!"









"Ugh, fine. But make it fast."









"Maybe if I hold really still, I will get clean faster!"









"Is it over yet?"









Post bath, this is the face that Milly gave me. She was most definitely pouting!









Post-bath, she got a manicure and mealies and cuddles. I love nights when I have time to do this!


----------



## hanhan27

I resized all the pictures in photobucket, but apparently HHC didn't feel like making them smaller. :roll:


----------



## shetland

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Every time I thought I was through laughing, I looked and the next picture and ......... haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Thank you for such wonderful pictures! Her expressions are not enough....... her body stance and postures are hysterical !!!


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: she is definitely a character. She honestly makes the funniest faces. It's really funny when she makes one of those faces because when I laugh at her, she huffs, but her quills stay flat! She makes it obvious that she doesn't appreciate being laughed at when she is making angry faces. :roll: 

I've been wondering how to make a banner for my signature with pictures and text. Any suggestions?


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred is mad at me.

I got an awesome liner from Nikki, and I love having it in Milly's cage so much that instead of changing it when it gets kinda poopy, I just shake it off, lint roll it, flit it upside down and use it like a brand new liner.

Anyway, I've been really frustrated since I started doing this (maybe 2 weeks ago or so) because for some reason, after I flip it over to use the other side, Milly has an excellent night wheeling and tracks poopy footprints all. over. the. fleece. This is how it normally goes - Night 1: put freshly washed liner in cage. Nights 2, 3, 4: Lint roll liner & pick up poo. Night 5: Flip liner over to clean side. Night 6: Take liner out and replace it with other, less liked liner because liner 1 is COVERED IN POO!!!

So I got so peeved at this turn of events that I started putting 2 sheets of paper towel under her CSW so when she steps off the wheel, her poopy boots track on the paper towel and not all over every inch of the liner. It worked for the first two nights. I worked 3rd shift last night, went shopping, came home around 3 today and checked on her. Annnd, shreds of paper towel EVERYWHERE. It really didn't look like she ate any, and I checked her poo when she pooped on my leg during cuddle time, so I'm betting she just ripped up the paper towel for A. something to do or B. something to do that she KNOWS would irritate Mommy. In addition to her ripping up the paper towel, she decided to do it BEFORE she wheeled. So her liner is *still* in desperate need of a wash!

Picky, picky hog. :roll:


----------



## shetland

Well, I'll fix you Mommy! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PJM

I absolutely love her grumpy post-bath face. Priceless!

I bet they spend all night thinking of ways to make us crazy. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

She did it again last night! :shock: Soo, to prevent myself from going insane, I ordered 2 yards of fleece from Joann's to be made into another liner. *sigh* How did she get so spoiled? (Don't answer that. :lol: )


----------



## hanhan27

It has been a while since I posted about Milly...

She hasn't been eating all that much lately. I called the vet today to ask their opinion on what I should do, and basically, since she's drinking, eliminating and acting like herself, they think I should hold off on an exam since we have almost a 2 hour drive there and it's pretty cold in Wisconsin.

Needless to say, I've been worrying. I know the humidity in my bedroom (where her cage is) is low, so I'm going to buy a small humidifier to help that out. But that is literally the only thing that's changed since she moved in to my room a few months ago, and I'm at a loss why she's eating less. Back in August, she was eating about 100 kibble a night, and that slowly decreased to around 65-70 kibble a night and then it hung there through October and November. I thought that that was the expected drop (meaning that I realize that as hogs get older, they eat less), but now she's down to 35-45 a night. :?

So, I'm going to keep a close eye on her for the next week or so and then decide if I should take her in. Even if it's just to put my mind at ease!

Anyway, here's the good part!  A cute picture, and a video of her anointing with carpet, lol. I took the picture of her in her ferret fun frog head thing. It was laundry day and she did NOT want to come out of it, so I just let her chill for a while before putting her in her igloo. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOuwlFwc ... s-2avZ9KnX


----------



## hanhan27

A few recent pictures of Milly Vanilly, who has been eating like a good girl again and is at a steady 395 grams.  My baby is over 9 months old now!

Sleepy :lol: 









"Can I help you?"









"Oh... hai"









No clue why photobucket didn't resize these like I told it to, but oh well lol.


----------



## TeddysMommy

I especially love the pic that says "Can I help you?" shes so sweet!


----------



## hanhan27

Hahaha. She looks like a sweetie pie in her pictures, but she can be a real brat sometimes. :lol: Her grumpiness makes me laugh though, and I am perfectly accepting of her naturally grouchy personality. As long as she puts up with cuddle time.


----------



## shetland

I still love the December 26th picture where she is standing in her doorway! She always seems to have a sweet and delicate look about her; even when she is a brat!!!


----------



## Melanie

She is just BEAUTIFUL!!!! And hilarious! :x:x:x

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27

Aww, thanks guys! She is usually the highlight of my day, lol.

Shetland, I agree - I think it's the way she positions her legs that makes her look dainty.


----------



## hanhan27

Milly got 2 new things for her cage this week! A u-shaped 4" PVC pipe and a snuggle bag from Sweet Tea's Scraps.

This is the left side of her cage... You can see the new stuff.









And this is the other, boring side :lol: Sorry for the poo  









Here's a funny picture of her in the PVC pipe.


----------



## Melanie

Wow! She makes the cutest faces!! I also love the post bath pouting one! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27

She does make some funny faces :lol: I went to check on her this morning, and she was sleeping in her XL tube by her frog. She poked her head out, stared at me for a few seconds, licked her lips, and went back to bed. :roll:


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aww, she's adorable! I like all the toys she has!


----------



## hanhan27

At least some body does.  She likes to poop on her cat toy and push her toy car behind one of her stuffies so she can't see it, but that's about it. She likes running around and exploring way more than lame 'ol toys. :lol:


----------



## joydivision_

awwwwwwww ^-^ she's adorable!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

I haven't looked at this thread in awhile, sorry! But Milly is as adorable as ever!! I absolutely love the "Can I help you?" picture from the last page, she just has the sweetest face. <3


----------



## hanhan27

Lilysmommy said:


> I haven't looked at this thread in awhile, sorry! But Milly is as adorable as ever!! I absolutely love the "Can I help you?" picture from the last page, she just has the sweetest face. <3


Thank you, Kelsey! Milly told me to send you quilly hugs and toothy kisses from her.


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred is such a good girl.

In the past week, she has been held by two new people that she has never met before, and she did wonderful! I got her out of her cage and hung out with her for a few minutes until she was fully awake and not huffy, gave her a minute to poop, then plopped her in my mom's friend's hands. She just sat there.  Milly sniffed her a bit, and after a minute or two decided she wanted her mama back so proceeded to try to sky dive. Luckily I had my hands right there :lol: Then she tried to cuddle up in my cleavage, but I insisted on letting my mom's friend's daughter hold her (I'm confusing myself too, hang in there :lol: ). She attacked the cuff of her sweatshirt a bit, but I turned her around so her head was the opposite way and she was fine.

I'm so proud of my baby. Some weeks, I don't have much time to hang out with her for sometimes 3 days in a row, but she is still socialized and cuddly with mama and tolerant of new people. Hedgehogs really are amazing, aren't they?


----------



## hanhan27

New pictures... don't mind the poop boots!


----------



## hanhan27

Forgot the picture of her sleeping in my armpit!


----------



## coribelle

Gah! I am so in love  
I swoon over every hedge picture, especially the goofy-faced open-mouth ones. To die for!
I can't wait until I have my own baby to take pictures of!


----------



## PJM

:lol: Love her silly faces! She should be in a photo booth.


----------



## ThePliny

awww, sweet little Milly. Looks like she makes every meal a party!


----------



## shetland

I always love every picture of the adorable and gorgeous Milly!!!


----------



## hanhan27

coribelle said:


> Gah! I am so in love
> I swoon over every hedge picture, especially the goofy-faced open-mouth ones. To die for!
> I can't wait until I have my own baby to take pictures of!


It's just as good as having a baby :lol: I post more pictures of Milly on my facebook page than my best friend does of her 2 year old daughter! 



ThePliny said:


> awww, sweet little Milly. Looks like she makes every meal a party!


She makes everyTHING a party! She's a turd haha.

Shetland and PJ - Milly loves you!


----------



## hanhan27

Milly got a foot bath and a mani/pedi this morning. Obviously she looks adorable in the pictures I took of her, but frankly, she was pissed. Yesterday and today she was little miss grumpy and wanted nothing to do with anything that's not her wheel or her food. :roll:


----------



## alyssinreality

Milly has the cutest silliest eyes ever. I love when you can see the whites of their eyes, and I can never see Diggys.


----------



## Rainy

I see that post bath picture, Milly, and you just don't look that threatening. Sorry, but I just want to boop your nose.


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: Rainy, I was laughing at her the whole time I was taking these pictures. And when I looked at the pictures, I started laughing again because her stubby little legs crack me up!


----------



## shetland

Milly, I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Cute little toothpick legs hehe <3


----------



## hanhan27

I let her be last night so she could recover from bath time and I figured she'd be okay this morning. Ohh boy, was I ever wrong. I honestly don't remember the last time she was this crabby! I was changing her food and water and it sounded like a bear was in her cage. :roll: Maybe I'll give her another 24 hours to get over it. :lol:


----------



## vasogoma

She is very cute  I just gave Agatha a bath and she is more cuddly than before, hope she forgives you soon xD


----------



## hanhan27

It's weird because sometimes Milly is really cuddly after a bath, and other times she thinks I'm the spawn of satan or something. :lol:

Last night when I got home, I went in my room and turned the light on... Milly was running on her wheel, and instead of going back to bed, she decided to hide behind her wheel until I turned the light off. I stalked her. 










By the by... Milly's 1st birthday is in 3 days.


----------



## lehaley

hanhan27 said:


> It's weird because sometimes Milly is really cuddly after a bath, and other times she thinks I'm the spawn of satan or something. :lol:
> 
> Last night when I got home, I went in my room and turned the light on... Milly was running on her wheel, and instead of going back to bed, she decided to hide behind her wheel until I turned the light off. I stalked her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the by... Milly's 1st birthday is in 3 days.


Hedgie stalking is probably one of my favorite hobbies. The boyfriend and I will literally lay at the foot of my bed and stare into Felix's cage at night trying to watch him wheel and run around. Usually he can tell we're watching him and he'll hide in his PVC pipe with his little butt hanging out until we go away. :roll:

*HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY, MILLY!!!!*


----------



## shetland

The spawn of satan, Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Oh boy, an upcoming birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanhan27

lehaley said:


> Hedgie stalking is probably one of my favorite hobbies. The boyfriend and I will literally lay at the foot of my bed and stare into Felix's cage at night trying to watch him wheel and run around. Usually he can tell we're watching him and he'll hide in his PVC pipe with his little butt hanging out until we go away. :roll:


My man and I used to do the same thing :lol: Milly always knew we were watching and would just freeze and act as if she was invisible. :roll:

It's a happy happy birthday for Milly! She got a fresh cage liner and a birthday feast! No baths, nail clipping, or cuddles for her today, since it's her special day and I don't want to make her unhappy haha. I will resize the pictures I took of her later and post them for ya'll.


----------



## alyssinreality

lehaley said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird because sometimes Milly is really cuddly after a bath, and other times she thinks I'm the spawn of satan or something. :lol:
> 
> Last night when I got home, I went in my room and turned the light on... Milly was running on her wheel, and instead of going back to bed, she decided to hide behind her wheel until I turned the light off. I stalked her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the by... Milly's 1st birthday is in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgie stalking is probably one of my favorite hobbies. The boyfriend and I will literally lay at the foot of my bed and stare into Felix's cage at night trying to watch him wheel and run around. Usually he can tell we're watching him and he'll hide in his PVC pipe with his little butt hanging out until we go away. :roll:
> 
> *HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY, MILLY!!!!*
Click to expand...

I love to do that with Diggory. He seems to know every single time though. I can't even turn over in my bed at night without him freezing up for a few seconds haha.


----------



## shetland

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILLY!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## hanhan27

I just wanted to post an update on the Millster! Mostly notes? Feel free to comment!

386 grams this week.. down from 401 since March 16th. *Sigh* She eats 30 RC babycat kibbles a night (teeny tiny kibble size) and 40-50 of the rest of her mix (2 types of BB and Purina One Beyond). Surprisingly, her strange regular quill loss problem has tapered off to 1 or 2 quills a day! Yayyy! 

No health problems at all if you don't count her tattered ears. I have been trying my hardest to get at those babies with bag balm, but holy WOW does she not like her ears being touched! We've been making progress with getting her to be more accepting of having the quills on the back half of her body being touched, but she really doesn't appreciate it. 

She has really changed a lot in the last couple months. She is usully pretty tolerant of cuddle time, but she wants to go go go most of the time lol. She is a happy, spoiled girl.


----------



## hanhan27

Pictures from yesterday


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred is such a little peanut. Between work and summer plans, I've only had 15-20 minutes a day at most for interaction with her. She's just fine with it and you can't even tell that I've been a bad hedgie mama lately. I took her out for a good long snuggle tonight and she napped in her fleece in my hand for 45 minutes, then got a little restless. I held her for a while longer and then put her back in her cage so she could wheel. She was raring to go :lol:

I got her a half Christmas present - a Chin-chiller! She had her ceramic flower pot to hang out in when she was warm, but she looked so pathetic with her bum hanging out the opening of it! I had to get her something she could sprawl out nice and wide on, haha. I put it in her cage last night and she took a ginormous poop on it. So either she really really likes it, or she is punishing me for getting her such a lame present.  

A couple photos from tonight!


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred is afraid of her Chin-chiller. What the heck?


----------



## shetland

Milly! You look so cuddly in you new pictures!


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred is a cuddle monster lately. Some nights she won't stop wiggling, but the past couple weeks she has been perfectly happy passing out on me. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred says hello.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Mildred is such a cutie patootie, I could never get Teddy Bear to stay still like her :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Milly says thank you! She's normally really squirmy, but if I catch her when she's just waking up, I can get some good pictures of her! :lol:


----------



## shetland

Milly is precious as always! I love her sleepy smoosh face in picture # 1 and her adorable toofers in picture # 2. In the 3rd picture she is giving the cutest sideways glance! I never get enough Milly pictures and stories!!!


----------



## notmyrobot

Haha! I just read this entire thread and I have to say Milly is flippen adorable! I love the one where she's in the bath staying super still haha. Your captions make me laugh as well. I feel like its really her talking! Haha.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Haha Can't believe I haven't been through this thread before! Milly is fantastic and just so adorable!! Great pictures, and even greater hedgie!


----------



## Britnee.sto

Soooo cute. I can't wait till I get my little baby in just over a week. I'm sure I will be doing lots of photo stalking as well.


----------



## hanhan27

Yall are too sweet!  And I am lucky to have a hog like Milly. She sends kisses to everyone and a special hug to shetland.


----------



## shetland




----------

